# Long-distance packing



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

We're thinking about taking our pack goat (in training) on a long hike - the Oregon portion of the Pacific Crest Trail, in 2014. We have lots of time to think, plan, and train - and would love to talk with anyone who has done long-distance hiking/packing for advice. If you know of anyone who we can connect with, please let me know. [email protected]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We rented goats to a couple from Switzerland who hiked the PCT. They had the goats doing 20 mile days after working them up to it over a couple of weeks. Your biggest obstacles are going to be the National Parks which do not allow goats. They had a friend who would pick the goats up and keep them until they were through the park then drop them off again with fresh supplies.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe the Oregon stretch doesn't have a park? In that case you would be good to go.


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

Crater Lake is a nat'l park, but I believe there is an equestrian "detour" that we can take... will be checking this out more, of course, over the next year.


----------



## Fretbuzz (Mar 19, 2013)

I am interested in the doing the same and would be thankful for any updates you can post!


----------

